# 1970 parking light filler



## 455-N8 (11 mo ago)

Hey there, just got a 70 GTO with a body fit issue regarding the parking light filler, or housing, on both sides of the front valance. The plastic “filler” peice sticks out on both sides, looks like it’s not screwed in right… The valance itself seems to be in great shape, nothing wrong from my inspection and I know its the proper valance for a 70 GTO. So, been looking through some replacement filler parts and they all measure the same that’s on the vehicle currently. Does anyone know if it would be best to just modify the plastic part to make it fit better, or is that a really stupid idea and I need to just keep looking for the right replacement part? Thanks in advance!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

455-N8 said:


> Hey there, just got a 70 GTO with a body fit issue regarding the parking light filler, or housing, on both sides of the front valance. The plastic “filler” peice sticks out on both sides, looks like it’s not screwed in right… The valance itself seems to be in great shape, nothing wrong from my inspection and I know its the proper valance for a 70 GTO. So, been looking through some replacement filler parts and they all measure the same that’s on the vehicle currently. Does anyone know if it would be best to just modify the plastic part to make it fit better, or is that a really stupid idea and I need to just keep looking for the right replacement part? Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 152155


Not a '70 owner or expert, but, is it installed backwards? Looks to me like it should be flipped around because that certainly does not fit at all that way.

If you know it is correct, hang tight and you will get a more qualified reply.


----------



## 455-N8 (11 mo ago)

Hey Jim, thanks for the quick reply. It’s definitely in the right way - only one it can go, really. I’ll hang tight. 🤙


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Is there a left and a right to the lamp assembly? Maybe installed on wrong side?


----------



## 455-N8 (11 mo ago)

Hey Duff, I don’t think that’s the issue. Hard to explain but the filler hits the valance screw holes and it really has nothing to do with the light assembly. Its almost as if the depth of the valance isn't deep enough for the filler to sit flush… But I’d put my money on a cheap plastic filler part that’s just the wrong dimensions all around. See where the plastic part buts up against the screw holes? There doesn’t seem to be a way to adjust it and it looks like somebody else has tried to make her fit too before based on the crack in the plastic…🤷


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

the 70 valances had an issue with the bracket behind there welded in the wrong position on many of the NOS GM ones that were sold
the bracket needs cut off and rewelded in the correct position

also NOS GM surrounds fit alot better than the repros...

Scott


----------



## 455-N8 (11 mo ago)

Ahh, now that would make sense. I do see there is considerable overlap of metal, at least an inch, where the weld is. And of course it’s not even on the right and left side. That would probably provide the space needed though if I rework it. Thanks, Scott!


----------

